# baby desert tortoises (2) Help please!



## macromea (Apr 2, 2015)

hi.
My dad just adopted two baby desert tortoises. As of today, they are 7 months old. They're very cuts, and I'm pretty attached to them already, even though he's only had them for a few weeks. They're currently living in a terrarium on his back porch, we live in Tucson so it's warm enough outside. 
anyways, I'm kind of worried about them because my dad doesn't know a whole lot about tortoises. He's been feeding them fruit everyday, mostly watermelon,strawberries and grapes. Also romaine lettuce, carrot slices, and cauliflower florets/leaves. 
They're pretty active and seem happy. I'm also wondering, is it normal for their plastrons to still be somewhat soft around the area where the yolk sacs were? 
also, does he need to give them calcium at this age, or is that a whole life thing? 
thanks for any help you can provide


----------



## wellington (Apr 2, 2015)

Hello and Welcome. You should be a little worried. The diet is wrong and the enclosure being on the porch in AZ, might get way too hot. Hopefully, @Yvonne G or maybe @ascott can help


----------



## Tom (Apr 2, 2015)

I've successfully raised dozens of hatchling and baby DTs. Most people keep them far too dry and many don't survive because of it. I house them the same as russian tortoises. Please read these before it is too late.

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/russian-tortoise-care-sheet.80698/
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread...or-other-herbivorous-tortoise-species.107734/
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/beginner-mistakes.45180/
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/hatchling-failure-syndrome.23493/
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread...together-a-lesson-learned-the-hard-way.94114/
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/semi-underground-russian-box.98590/

After reading these you will have a much better idea of what to do and what often goes wrong.

Outside all day long is not good for babies. Being kept too dry is not good for babies. Fruit is not good for DTs. Broad leaf weeds and grasses are what is best for them. Yes, they do need calcium supplementation. I hope the above threads help.


----------



## ascott (Apr 2, 2015)

macromea said:


> hi.
> My dad just adopted two baby desert tortoises. As of today, they are 7 months old. They're very cuts, and I'm pretty attached to them already, even though he's only had them for a few weeks. They're currently living in a terrarium on his back porch, we live in Tucson so it's warm enough outside.
> anyways, I'm kind of worried about them because my dad doesn't know a whole lot about tortoises. He's been feeding them fruit everyday, mostly watermelon,strawberries and grapes. Also romaine lettuce, carrot slices, and cauliflower florets/leaves.
> They're pretty active and seem happy. I'm also wondering, is it normal for their plastrons to still be somewhat soft around the area where the yolk sacs were?
> ...




Hello and welcome...two babies huh? Fun stuff. Well, the fruit is only okay if it is being offered as treats to a balanced diet...so, what is your fathers lpng term plan? I mean, does he has space to set them up in their own individual enclosures as they age---this is a highly territorial species who only likes a partner around for two reasons, mating and fighting....especially is both are male. So, I would first ask your father what his long term plan will be...as well as his short term plan. A terrarium on a back porch will work only as a holding set up (in my opinion) the torts will not thrive in that set up vs a more natural set up. Yes, their plastron will still be a bit pliable ..;however, a more natural set up will help that remedy itself naturally. I would strongly suggest that he set up a more natural setting for the babies....a covered, secured set up is best. Where did he adopt them from? I ask only because the organization he adopted them from should have clearly gone over what the basics are to offer up the best successful enclosure/yard...


----------



## tortdad (Apr 3, 2015)

Welcome. Follow the advice in toms threads and you will have happy and healthy tortoises. 

I live in Houston now but I spent most of my life living in Sierra Vista


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 3, 2015)

Hi, and welcome to the Forum!

I keep my baby desert tortoises indoors until they are about 2 or 3 years old. They go outside on sunny days and are placed in a safe and secure habitat, then brought back indoors at night. Birds will carry them off, so you need to cover the habitat with some sort of wire.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Apr 3, 2015)

Please no fruit. They are herbivores, broadleaf weeds, (dandelions) dry grass, green grass, hay, blooms, blossoms, leafs. Please read Tom's articles and ask any questions you have. We are more than glad to help you....


----------

